
Reddit partial outage - danielcorin
https://reddit.statuspage.io/
======
spike021
Reddit's been running pretty awful in general lately.

Ever since the UI update the website loses track of if I'm logged in from page
to page. Some pages load in the old format, some in the new. It's completely
ridiculous.

~~~
deskamess
If you are not logged in, it defaults to the big blocky, whitespace filled,
media heavy new UI. There is no longer a sense of a compact text website. If
you are logged in, you can get the old look.

My MacBookPro (2010) now crashes frequently when using the new UI on
subreddits that have a good percentage of videos - not sure why. Otherwise, it
has been a reliable machine even for streaming.

------
pkaye
Never realized their "request rate" is very cyclical with night and day. Does
that mean mostly US (or north american time zone) users mostly?

------
lainon
[https://news.ycombinator.com/](https://news.ycombinator.com/) is still
running. Similar design but different people. That site could use some love.

------
snuxoll
Well, time to get some actual work done folks.

Yet here I am on HN.

------
Elect2
error code: 503. Seems not a CDN issue. Where does Reddit hosted?

------
std_throwaway
[https://voat.co/](https://voat.co/) is still running. Similar design but
different people. That site could use some love.

Edit: People seem to think that I would endorse the things that are posted on
voat. I do not. But I do endorse free speech even if it means that others
express things I don't agree with or wouldn't want to hear. Voat does so, too.
You can discuss your topics and views on voat. If nice people gain the
majority the ugliness will have to stay in the dark corners.

~~~
distantsounds
ah yes, an alternative whose front page is currently filled with
pseudoscience, conspiracy theories, and everyone's favorite past-time,
closeted racism

just the different i was looking for!

~~~
suby
I would say its often open racism on that site. It's a shame the community is
so awful, as the site looked promising early on and we need a viable
alternative to reddit.

~~~
steveeq1
steemit

~~~
steveeq1
Why the downvotes? Steemit is a viable alternative to reddit.

